# H} SM & IG. W} Money



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I went through my bitz box today and found a few things to trade.
SM

One 2nd edition Whirlwind.
10 marines (two rocket launchers and one flame thrower, all undercoated, two painted)
3 bikers (one needs a base, all need arms, all undercoated, one painted)
One attack bike (Undercoated, good condition)
4 Assult marines (all painted, 3 missing arms, one missing a base)
Assult marine with a power fist (painted) 
IG

23 men( most lasguns, a command squad including a banner, sniper, medic, vox and the general, around 5-6 missing arms/legs/bases, all undercoated black, some painted)
One autocannon team (painted)

I don't really want much to trade. Monolith if possible, Deciever or flayed ones.
Or basicly money! :grin:

Pictures can be supplied to the interested party:victory:


----------

